# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  کار با Atmega 32 و LCD کارکتری

## Felony

:لبخند: سلام ،

من تصمیم گرفتم اطلاعات خودم رو در مورد میکرو ها و برنامه نویسی اونها بالا ببرم ، دیروز یک Atmega 32 و یک LCD کارکتری و یک پروگرامر USB ( مدل STK 500 ) خریدم ، تو اینترنت یک شماتیک پیدا کردم که نحوه بستن LCD به Atmega 8 رو توضیح داده بود ، من بر اساس دیتاشیت Atmea 8 و مقایسه اون با دیتاشیت Atmega 32 پایه ها رو شناسایی کردم و اون مدار رو روی Atmega 32 بستم ولی نتیجه ای نگرفتم ، کسی از دوستان شماتیک یا ... از نحوه بستن LCD روی Atmega 32 داره ، ترجیحا 4 بیت ، اگر هم نبود 8 هم مشکلی نیست .

راستی تا جایی که من تو نت تحقیق کردم STK 500 یک پروگرامر با پورت موازی هست ، ولی اینی که من گرفتم USB هست و خودش رو به عنوان پورت موازی مجازی به سیستم معرفی میکنه و سیستم به درستی میشناسش ولی من نمیدونم اصلا درست پروگرام میکنه یا نه ، چه طور میتونم بفهمم که IC پروگرام شده ... ، من برای نوشتن برنامه IC و پروگرام کردنش از Basecom استفاده کردم .

 :چشمک:  متشکر .

----------


## Felony

مشکل پروگرامر رو با استفاده از AVR Studio حل کردم و مطمئن هستم که IC پروگرام شده ، حالا نیاز به یک نمونه مدار دارم که نحوه بستن LCD  16*2 به یک Atmega32 رو نشون بده .

----------


## farzadsw

نحوه اتصال رو ضمیمه کردم . فقط ولتاژهای 3.3 رو 5 در نظر بگیرید . پایه 3 رو هم میتونید مستقیم به زمین وصل کنید . پایه 15 رو هم مستقیم به 5 ولت . همونطور که میبینید خیلی سادس.
تو برنامه بسکام هم دقت کنید پایه های lcd رو مطابق اون چیزی که در عمل وصل کردید ، تعریف کنید.

همیشه برای تست برنامه؛ یه چشمک زن ساده تو برناتون تعبیه کنید تا بفهمید که برنامه تا کجااجرا میشه و مشکل از چیه

----------


## Felony

متشکر ، فقط یه سوال ، این پایه های IC کدوم هستند ، تو شماتیکی که گزاشتید نوشته P3.0 , P3.1 و ... این ها کدوم پایه های IC هستند ؟ IC که پایه 0 نداره ؟!

میشه توضیح بدید .

----------


## farzadsw

این نقشه برای یه میکروکنترلر دیگه بود (lpc2378) ولی نحوه اتصال همه مثل همه ، فرقی نداره میکرو چیه، 4تا برای دیتا وصل میشه ، جندتا هم پایه کنترلری ، بقیه هم تغذیه lcd هست . بعد ازاین باید تو برنامتون پایه ها رو همونطوری که وصل کردید ، تعریف کنید . تو بسکام اینطوریه :
Config Lcdpin = Pin , Db4 = Portd.3 , Db5 = Portd.4 , Db6 = Portd.5 , Db7 = Portd.6 , E = Portd.2 , Rs = Portb.3
Config Lcd = 16 * 2
پایه های مربوط به اینا باید خروجی تعریف شده باشه .

----------

